# New Guide Screen Adjustments



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

And they work. The guide can be enlarged, shrunk, moved up or down and left or right.

Menu>Settings>Screen Size and have fun.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

"Well, isn't that special." Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if Dish sent a comprehensive update guide along with their software ? It seems we/I learn from doing, exploring and others. Dish just bangs this stuff off to us and lets the chips fall where they may,or so it seems. Then again, at least we get it......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... something like a screen adjustment change like this... buried in the menus where you already tried it months ago and gave up... you aren't likely to find it when they do add a new feature.

There really need to be release notes somewhere that people can access to find out what is different about new firmware.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Is this new to S113?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Is this new to S113?


Honestly... without release notes it would be difficult to say.

I know I gave up looking for a setting a while ago and have been living with the overscan issues on the EPG.

Since it was just posted since evidence of S112 and S113 threads were started... I'm guessing it is new to one of those releases.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would say [email protected]  helped get this feature added, if you all remember back about a month ago he tested it and got the bug info over to the dept. that could fix it. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189245


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

For what it's worth I was told when I got my 922 last April the over sized guide was a known issue and it was being worked on. I do know that a number of us posted about it on several forums. That said, thanks to whoever got it done.

Also I just noticed that the little info banners on the music channels no longer go partly off the screen as they bounce around. Guess the new screen size actually changes the picture size a bit. Haven't tried it on a video program yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> Also I just noticed that the little info banners on the music channels no longer go partly off the screen as they bounce around. Guess the new screen size actually changes the picture size a bit. Haven't tried it on a video program yet.


It doesn't appear to affect picture size for the video... but does seem to affect all of the GUI overlays.

The EPG was the most noticeable since it had things going off the screen... but subtle changes to other GUI screens can be observed after you make adjustments that fix the EPG.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It doesn't appear to affect picture size for the video... but does seem to affect all of the GUI overlays.
> 
> The EPG was the most noticeable since it had things going off the screen... but subtle changes to other GUI screens can be observed after you make adjustments that fix the EPG.


That makes sense to me after thinking about it. The banners on the music channels are generated by the receiver as are the guide and other GUI items. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> That makes sense to me after thinking about it. The banners on the music channels are generated by the receiver as are the guide and other GUI items. Thanks for the comment.


No problem...

I first noticed the extra effects... when you click the Info button, it not only brings up the Info box but also a semi-transparent layer under that.

After making the adjustment for the EPG to fit... I noticed that the semi-transparent layer under the Info box doesn't go to the edge of the screen anymore... so I have a thin square of the live TV that shows around the outside of that now.


----------

